# x stürtzt ab

## sheik watchdog

hallo!

habe es geschafft gentoo fertig zu installieren, is alles ohne probleme verlaufen, aber jetzt hab ich folgendes problem:

hab mir x gemerged, und es mit xf86cfg konfiguriert, aber wenn ich dann startx eingeb stürzt das system komplett ab! ich kann weder mit alt-strg-backspace noch mit strg-c noch mit sonst was irgendetwas bewirken und hab nur einen schwarzen bildschirm.... was soll ich machen?

danke!

mfg

sheik

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ok:

wenn die NUM-Taste nicht geht, dann haengt er wirklich!

ansonsten kann ich nur fragen:

was hast du fuer nen monitor,

und die schaut deine xf86conf aus,

und wie die eine XF86 log-datei?

MfG

jax

----------

## sheik watchdog

tschuldigung dass ich so blöd frag, aber wo sind diese dateien? ich find sie nämlich nirgends...

mein monitor: lg studioworks e700b, schafft 1280x1024@75hz und 1024x768@85hz

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *sheik watchdog wrote:*   

> tschuldigung dass ich so blöd frag, aber wo sind diese dateien? ich find sie nämlich nirgends...

 

ich auch nicht, da ich grad kein linux da hab.

aber ich vermute irgentwo in /etc/X11/

oder so. morgen kann ich es dir dann genau sagn

----------

## sheik watchdog

laut einem buch müsste sich eine datei namens XF86Config im etc-verzeichnis befinden, tut sie aber nicht...

statt dessen liegt sie unter /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/

ich hab schon probiert sie nach /etc und /etc/X11 zu kopieren, hat aber nix gebracht...

meiner meinung nach stimmt die datei (hab sie mir angeschaut, und auch beim konfigurieren mit xf86cfg hab ich glaub ich keine fehler gemacht), ich kann sie hier aber leider nicht posten nachdem ich keinen zugriff auf msdos-systeme hab (immer wenn ich versuche eine dos-platte oder diskette zu mounten, sagt er er hat ein modul nicht gefunden, obwohl ich mir sicher bin dass ich msdos und vfat in den kernel eincompiliert habe), und ich nicht weiß wie man eine ganze datei in das textfeld von lynx bringt...

log-datei hab ich immer noch nicht gefunden...

----------

## sheik watchdog

hab die datei XF86Config schon mit allen möglichen configtools bearbeitet, und in der datei /var/log/XFree86.0.log sind auch keine Fehlermeldungen... hab schon x neu installiert (emerge xfree), und es hat trotzdem nicht geklappt! was soll ich machen? hilfe!

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *sheik watchdog wrote:*   

> hab die datei XF86Config schon mit allen möglichen configtools bearbeitet, und in der datei /var/log/XFree86.0.log sind auch keine Fehlermeldungen... 

 ich weis iwrklich net wo die ddatei liegt.(hab bei meinem pc ein boot, und luefter prob) 

und laut gentoo-doc ist ja die XF86Config in /etc/X11/XF86Config 

und wenn XF86 kein logfile macht, kann es sein, dass der fehler irgentwo vorher passiert sein muss. nachdem auch mit der /etc/X11/XF86Config was nicht stimmt, schlage ich vor, mal ein test-gentoo zu compilen, und schauen ob es dort geht.

jax

----------

## sheik watchdog

ich weiß nicht ob er eins anlegt oder nicht, ich hab nur das unter /var/log gefunden, keine ahnung ob das das richtige ist...

in irgendeiner datei hab ich gelesen, dass das file entweder unter /etc oder unter /etc/X11 liegen muss. aber egal obs in einem von den beiden, in beiden oder in garkeinem von den beiden drin is, es tritt immer der gleiche fehler auf...

dann muss ich den computer mir reset-taste neu starten, worauf hin ich beim booten lauter fehlermeldungen krieg dass er irgendwas nicht mounter kann und irgendwelche dateien nicht findet, dann reboote ich ihn nochmal und er startet wie gewohnt...

was meinst du mit test-gentoo? ich hab nur einen computer zur verfügung...

edit:

habe übrigens gerade eine neue erkenntnis gewonnen: wenn ich kurz nachdem der bildschirm schwarz wird ctrg-c und alt-strg-backspace mach und dannach (bei immernoch schwarzem bildschirm) reboot eingeb startet er neu ... (?)

meinst du es könnte vielleicht am kernel liegen? dann würd ich mir einen neuen compilieren....

----------

## Pietschy

Die logdatei ist  '/var/log/XFree86.0.log'

und die XF86Config soltle bei gentoo unter '/etc/X11' zu finden sein.

Meines wissens liegen hier (/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/) nur beispieldateien.

Soviel zu den Pfaden.

Ansonsten, würde ich tatsächlich mal die Kernelconfig checken, alleine schon wegen den mount schwirigkeiten.

Und ich würde nicht zögern, mal preiszugeben welche Karte ich versuche zum laufen zu bekommen. Das hat den Vorteil, das jemand dir evt eine funktionierende Config zur Verfügung stellen kann.   :Wink: 

Am besten du versuchst uns nochmal die beiden dateien zu verfügung zu stellen. gerade ohne die log kann man nicht viel sagen.

Ronny

----------

## sheik watchdog

ah, mir is grad eine möglichkeit eingefallen die dateien auf die win-partition zu kopieren: über die installations-cd. also:

logfile:

```

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

      If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

      newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

      reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 21 19:45:10 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

      XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

      XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

      XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

      XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

      XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

      ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80003c48, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1462,3300 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1073,0004 card 1073,0004 rev 05 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 109e,0350 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,0525 card 102b,19f8 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI: (0:13:0) BrookTree 848 rev 18, Mem @ 0xd7008000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox MGA G400 AGP rev 4, Mem @ 0xd2000000/25, 0xd4000000/14, 0xd5000000/23

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

      [0] -1      0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

      [1] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

      [0] -1      0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

      [1] -1      0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

      [2] -1      0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

      [3] -1      0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

      [4] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

      [5] -1      0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

      [6] -1      0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

      [0] -1      0xd7000000 - 0xd7007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

      [1] -1      0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

      [2] -1      0xd5000000 - 0xd57fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

      [3] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

      [4] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

      [5] -1      0xd7008000 - 0xd7008fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [6] -1      0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [7] -1      0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

      [8] -1      0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

      [9] -1      0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

      [10] -1     0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [11] -1     0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

      [12] -1     0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

      [0] -1      0xd7000000 - 0xd7007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

      [1] -1      0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

      [2] -1      0xd5000000 - 0xd57fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

      [3] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

      [4] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

      [5] -1      0xd7008000 - 0xd7008fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [6] -1      0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [7] -1      0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

      [8] -1      0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

      [9] -1      0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

      [10] -1     0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [11] -1     0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

      [12] -1     0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

      [0] -1      0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

      [1] -1      0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

      [2] -1      0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

      [3] -1      0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

      [4] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

      [5] -1      0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

      [6] -1      0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

      [0] -1      0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

      [1] -1      0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

      [2] -1      0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

      [3] -1      0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

      [4] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

      [5] -1      0xd7000000 - 0xd7007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

      [6] -1      0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

      [7] -1      0xd5000000 - 0xd57fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

      [8] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

      [9] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

      [10] -1     0xd7008000 - 0xd7008fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [11] -1     0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

      [12] -1     0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

      [13] -1     0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [14] -1     0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

      [15] -1     0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

      [16] -1     0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

      [17] -1     0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [18] -1     0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

      [19] -1     0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "xie"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a

(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XIE

(II) LoadModule: "pex5"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a

(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

      Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

      ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

      Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

      ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.0

      Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

      ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

      mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

      mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(**) Chipset override: mga2064w

(**) Chipset mga2064w found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

      [0] -1      0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

      [1] -1      0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

      [2] -1      0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

      [3] -1      0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

      [4] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

      [5] -1      0xd7000000 - 0xd7007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

      [6] -1      0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

      [7] -1      0xd5000000 - 0xd57fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

      [8] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

      [9] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

      [10] -1     0xd7008000 - 0xd7008fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [11] -1     0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

      [12] -1     0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

      [13] -1     0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [14] -1     0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

      [15] -1     0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

      [16] -1     0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

      [17] -1     0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [18] -1     0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

      [19] -1     0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

      [0] -1      0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

      [1] -1      0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

      [2] -1      0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

      [3] -1      0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

      [4] -1      0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

      [5] -1      0xd7000000 - 0xd7007fff (0x8000) MX[B]

      [6] -1      0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

      [7] -1      0xd5000000 - 0xd57fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

      [8] -1      0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

      [9] -1      0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

      [10] -1     0xd7008000 - 0xd7008fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [11] 0      0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

      [12] 0      0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

      [13] 0      0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

      [14] -1     0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

      [15] -1     0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

      [16] -1     0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [17] -1     0x0000e400 - 0x0000e403 (0x4) IX[B]

      [18] -1     0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

      [19] -1     0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

      [20] -1     0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

      [21] -1     0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

      [22] -1     0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

      [23] 0      0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

      [24] 0      0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) MGA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(0): Chipset: "mga2064w"

(==) MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD4000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD2000000

(==) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xC0000

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07A80

(II) MGA(0): MGABios.RamdacType = 0x94

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x800000)

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 2048 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

      compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.2.0

      ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x200000)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03b0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(0): I2C Monitor info: (nil)

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

```

und XF86Config:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

      Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

      InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

      InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

      RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

      ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

      FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

      Load  "extmod"

      Load  "xie"

      Load  "pex5"

      Load  "dri"

      Load  "dbe"

      Load  "record"

      Load  "xtrap"

      Load  "glx"

      Load  "speedo"

      Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Keyboard0"

      Driver      "keyboard"

      Option          "XkbRules" "xfree86"

      Option          "XkbModel" "pc101"

      Option          "XkbLayout" "de"

      Option          "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Mouse0"

      Driver      "mouse"

      Option          "Protocol" "PS/2"

      Option          "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

      #DisplaySize        320   240 # mm

      Identifier   "Monitor0"

      VendorName   "GSM"

      ModelName    ""

      HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

      VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

      Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SyncOnGreen"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MGASDRAM"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"            # <i>

        #Option     "SetMclk"             # <freq>

        #Option     "OverclockMem"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"            # <i>

        #Option     "Rotate"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Half"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Ram"            # <i>

        #Option     "Int10"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPMode"             # <i>

        #Option     "DigitalScreen"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TV"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CableType"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoHal"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwappedHead"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                 # [<bool>]

      Identifier  "Card0"

      Driver      "mga"

      VendorName  "Matrox"

      BoardName   "MGA G400 AGP"

      ChipSet     "mga2064w"

      BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

      Identifier "Screen0"

      Device     "Card0"

      Monitor    "Monitor0"

      DefaultDepth     24

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     1

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     4

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     8

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     15

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     16

      EndSubSection

      SubSection "Display"

            Depth     24

            Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1280x1024"

      EndSubSection

EndSection

```

meine grafikkarte is eine matrox millenium g400

danke im vorraus!

----------

## Pietschy

Deine XF86Config, sieht soweit in Ordnung aus.

Soweit ich weis, sind ie Angaben 

      ChipSet     "mga2064w" 

      BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 

nicht unbedingt notwendig. Aber laut der logdatei sind sie OK.

-------------------------------------

Unbedingt aber solltest du nochmal deine Monitoreinstellungen durchgehen, irgendwas klappt da nicht mit der Kommunikation zw. Grafikkarte und Monitor. Auf jeden fall endet deine logdatei an dieser stelle recht plötzlich (eigentlich gehts da noch weiter).

Hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben

Ronny

----------

## sheik watchdog

mh... ich hab beim monitor bei der frequenz das niedrigste angegeben (50-70), weil ich nicht weiß was genau mein monitor schafft.... kann das daran liegen?

----------

## Pietschy

LAut dem, was ich hier http://www.ciao.com/produktdaten/957715.html über deinen Monitor finden konnte -- unterstüzt dein Monitor

H 30-70

V 50-160

damit wärest du beim horizontalen wert ein bissel zu weit nuff gekommen   :Wink: 

Ich hoffe doch damit wäre dieses Problem gelöst

Ronny

----------

## sheik watchdog

juhuu, jetzt funktioniert alles!

es war also wirklich der monitor...

danke!

mfg

sheik

----------

## Pietschy

fein   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Razz:   :Idea: 

Ronny

----------

